# They're ALIVE!



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

They're alive! Wooo hooo. I'm so happy I can't type right! The Cook is alive too!! :bounce: :bounce: And they're all comin home.      

We heard from my cousin also and he's okay but not home yet.  Won't stop worrying till he's home.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Is that Jessica Something the cook? I just hope that once she gets back here, she stops them from turning her into the poster girl for this war, as they've been doing.


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

Ditto, and that goes for all the rescued POWs. We most likely could never imagine the mental and physical stresses they've been through, and they're going to need their time to heal. It's hard to heal when you've got cameras shoved in your face and reporters asking you to relive the details of your imprisonment over and over again.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's Shoshana Johnson. I was worried about here because that's the Hebrew word for "rose" as well as a girl's name. But I was very concerned the Iraqis would take particular action against her because of her name.

Thank heavens everyone's physically okay! Let's hope their spirits are, too.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm really happy for you Shawty that they are alive. Could you please tell me who are you talking about?? Is it the POW?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes, Isa- it's the seven Americans who were taken prisoner at the same time as Jessica Lynch. Jessica was rescued from the hospital by special forces, I think, with the help of an Iraqi doctor who gave them inside information on her location.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks for the details Mezz. 


I watched CNN and heard all the details. What an ordeal it must have been for all of them. Specially the women, cought in a world not very favourable to them.


----------

